# Help figuring out ultrasound results



## Lucy (Dec 3, 2015)

I've attached my result (see bottom, wouldn't attach- sorry!) I was wondering of you guys could help explain them. I'm new here, so forgive me if I ask a lot of questions. Since I had the ultrasound about two weeks ago, the swelling has increased. It has essentially filled in the creases in my neck (left, right, and middle) and you can start see the lump in the right side, and you can feel swellings in the middle and left portions. When I went in two weeks ago it wasn't visible at all, and I only felt a small lump in the right side. Added, the lymph nodes above my right clavicle and under the right side of my chin are swollen. Added, there's a tube like swelling that goes from the back of my ear to the bottom of my neck. This is the only swelling that has been present the entire time (about a month before the lump on the right side of my neck actually). The tube isn't super visible, just slightly enlarged, and it is rather hard. Added, I haven't been sick, so I'm not sure what the lymph nodes are about. Also, my blood work came out normal when I had it done a few weeks ago. Thanks for any help in advance! (Added, I have a lot of hypo symptoms)

Ultrasound: 1.) the thyroid gland is normal in over all size with right love measuring up to 5.2x1.4x1.4cm and left up to 5x1x1.3 cm 
2.) There are several small rounded hypos choice complex areas throughout both lobes of the thyroid glad. The largest area on the right measures up to a max of 4mm. The largest on the left measure up to only 4mm. No abnormal blood flow seen. Most of these contain tiny echogenic areas, which would probably be calcifications. Otherwise unremarkable.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Welcome! I don't see your attachment but I am on an ipad right now. I will look again from laptop. Don't worry about asking too many questions. We were all new at one time with lots of questions.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I don't see an attachment, either. (And I'm on a PC.)


----------



## Lucy (Dec 3, 2015)

Sorry! I'm not sure why it wouldn't attach. I just typed it out though. Thanks !

Ultrasound: 1.) the thyroid gland is normal in over all size with right love measuring up to 5.2x1.4x1.4cm and left up to 5x1x1.3 cm 
2.) There are several small rounded hypos choice complex areas throughout both lobes of the thyroid glad. The largest area on the right measures up to a max of 4mm. The largest on the left measure up to only 4mm. No abnormal blood flow seen. Most of these contain tiny echogenic areas, which would probably be calcifications. Otherwise unremarkable.


----------

